# SwingWeb Framework mit Eclipse



## MathiasBauer (21. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich hier in der richtigen Unterrubrik gelandet bin, aber ich breschreibe einfach mal mein Problem...

Ich möchte mit Eclipse und dem Framework SwingWeb Webanwendungen erstellen, jedoch bekomme ich vom Tomcat Server immer die Fehlermeldung, dass ein Toolkit fehlt, stimmt aber nicht!

Ohne Eclipse läuft das Framework!

Hier ein Link zur Fehlermeldung http://www.tischtennis-gross-zimmern.de/error.jpg. Und hier die war-Datei http://www.tischtennis-gross-zimmern.de/WebNorthwind.war .

Es wäre super, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte! Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (5. Jul 2009)

Ich würde mal nach java.awt.headless suchen.


```
-Djava.awt.headless=true
```

Da Server i.d.R. keine Grafikhardware haben und awt auf diese unter Umständen zugreifen möchte, kann es Probleme geben. Somit steht awt unter Umständen nicht zur Verfügung.

Mit der Option headless=true wird die Grafikhardwarefunktionalität in Software nachgebildet, so daß man auf java.awt zugreifen kann.


----------



## MathiasBauer (5. Jul 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Information. Dadurch habe ich nochmal Hoffnung geschöpft...

Zum Problem:
Ich habe jetzt mal probiert meinem TomCat Server -Djava.awt.headless=true beizubringen. Leider funktioniert es nicht.
Aber sagt die Fehlermeldung nicht aus, dass er meine eingebundene Library SwingWebToolkit nicht finden kann? Also das die Ordnerstruktur von Eclipse meinem TomCat Server nicht so geläufig ist, wie es sein sollte?


----------

